# Help with XM Radio hme app



## MikeRadio

evermind


----------



## Groll

Was the problem you had no audio to the tivo? I'm having that problem as well. I know it's something silly, but I just can't figure it out. If you found a solution, hook me up. Thanks.


----------



## markneill

The XM app doesn't do audio to the Tivo - I asked about this problem a while ago to the author over on HMEBlog.

All the XMRadio app does is control the tuner app that runs on your computer. To get that audio to your Tivo, you need to have a Shoutcast server running to rebroadcast the stream.

If I had time, I'd figure out how to build a single package with HMERadio and Shoutcast all set up, so you could just make the configuration changes with your IP addresses and go.


----------



## manielse

Ok, I just got freaked out but the person's username above but anyways...

I'm having an issue with getting this app to see my XMPCR. It worked in the past and I'm having no luck doing it again. All other XM-related apps seem to find my device without any issues. Does ANYONE have any ideas?

BTW- I like the other Mark's idea about a wrapper but I was thinking of making it even smarter. If there was a way to only load the shoutcast services when requested by the HME app and then close down when the user no longer is listening. 

--Mark


----------



## markneill

On a UNIX flavored OS, you'd run Shoutcast through xinetd...let it manage the listen socket and pass it off to Shoutcast when called.

On windows? No idea


----------



## watty0

As of today, the HmeSatRadio program sends audio to the Tivo without need for Shoutcast.


----------



## jon01

please tell me there's a way to make this app work for sirius. or another app just like this to stream sirius instead of XM.

- Jon


----------



## manielse

Adam, you're new version is awesome. I've had it crash on me a few times but it really is a huge improvement not needing Shoutcast! Still can't see my XMPCR but Online is good enough for me besides the slowness switching channels.


----------



## Alpinemaps

Okay, I'm still stuck. I downloaded the new version last weekend, and it shows up on my TiVo. Controls the stations, but, doesn't send any music over.

Any quick suggestions on the set up?


----------



## watty0

The trick is that the program just records whatever is playing on the record source of the sound card on the fly and encodes it in MP3 so the Tivo can play it.
So, most likely you will here it play on the computer as well as the Tivo.
Couple tips:
1. Make sure the SatRadioAddress in the config file is a real ip address (not 127.0.0.1 or localhost) and StreamLocation=builtin

2. You need to select the correct recording source on your soundcard. For XMPCR, this will usually be "Line In" or "Aux". For XMROnline, this will be something like "Wave", or "Stereo Mix"
On Windows XP, you can set this from:
Start->Control Panel->Sound and Audio Devices
Under Sound Recording, click on Volume.
Then "Select" the source you want to record and make sure it has some volume.
If the source you are looking for does not show up in the list, go to Option->Properties to make sure all volume controls are selected.


----------



## watty0

Thanks, you definitely want to use the XMPCR if you have it. 
You said that JavaXM works with your XMPCR? If so, make sure that the Java JRE that launches runSocket is the same JRE as the one that launches JavaXM. Remember, the javax.comm.properties needs to be in the lib folder of the JRE that is running the program.


----------



## Alpinemaps

Okay, thanks for the tips! I'm running XMRO. I had a correct config file set up. The problem was with the Line Out. I didn't have that set up correct. Thanks for giving me the leads to fix that.

<edited to delete *dumb* question>

Never mind!

Thanks for the help. That got me going!


----------



## scott816

I have tried setting up XMradio online but have run in to a problem. The batch file launches just fine and i can even here music playing on my PC when adjusting the the onlineconfig file to start playing the stream immediately. However when i select Hme SatRadio via my Tivo the Please wait... screen pops up and hangs until it times out. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## watty0

Sounds like it could be the SatRadioAddress configuration in config.txt
Make sure the it points to the computer that is running the backend script and port number 48490.

For example, my backend is running on a computer with ip address 192.168.1.5. My confg.txt looks like:

SatRadioAddress=192.168.1.5:48490


----------



## digiactive

OK I'm new to this stuff. I've downloaded Watty's stuff and I've changed the config. and here's what I get when I run the cmd's :

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/watty/hmesatradio/SatRadioOnline
Press any jey to continue ...


Help!

no clue what I'm doing lol

Thanks in advance.

This is my first time messing with the HME


----------



## watty0

Be sure to keep the directory structure intact as how it is in the zip file.
With a /lib folder and a /conf folder.


----------



## manielse

scott816 said:


> I have tried setting up XMradio online but have run in to a problem. The batch file launches just fine and i can even here music playing on my PC when adjusting the the onlineconfig file to start playing the stream immediately. However when i select Hme SatRadio via my Tivo the Please wait... screen pops up and hangs until it times out. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Scott, did you ever get this working? Make sure you have the correct IP address in the config.txt. Throws me off every time upgrade to new version as well. Finally got my XMPCR to work (very long story) and the record feature in v0.09 is a very nice touch Adam!


----------



## tmj

Alright, call me VERY stupid. I got everything working great with XM online. My PCR arrives in a few days, thanks to Ebay.

The stream is playing on the Tivo (on the TV) and also the computer. How can I get it to NOT play on the computer while listening on the TV?


----------



## xStainDx

HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://192.168.1.104:7288/hmesatradio/
LOG: 192.168.1.111 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hmesatradio/
Connection timed out: connect
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioScreen.initChannelList(HmeSatRadioSc
reen.java:453)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioScreen.<init>(HmeSatRadioScreen.java
:103)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.HmeSatRadioApp.init(HmeSatRadioApp.java:51)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.open(Application.java:428)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.handleHME(Listener.java:280)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Listener.handle(Listener.java:381)
at com.tivo.hme.host.http.server.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:
123)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
LOG: Unexpected error: java.lang.NullPointerException
LOG: 192.168.1.111 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /hmesatradio/


----------



## tmj

Well I guess it doesn't matter if I can get the sound on the PC adjusted as I found out from XM that they refuse to activate the PCR I received. Apparently it was reported as lost/stolen. Guess I'm out that money I paid for it on eBay. I'm tempted to resell it and let some other sucker take a loss, much like I have. But not feeling that mean.


----------



## plank10

Is there a way to adjust the settings on the MP3 encoder? The quality on the music channels it distorted.


----------



## tramfam

I've got multiple IP addresses defined on the machine that's running my HME apps. Galleon works fine. So does the TIVO desktop software.

However, I can't get my TIVO to recognize the HMESatRadio application. I noticed that when the runhme.bat file runs, I get the following in the console:

HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: //10.8.0.1:7288/hmesatradio/

The IP address listed is for a virtual interface for VPN software that I run. It should be 192.168.1.20.

Is there a way to specify an IP addresses?

Thanks


----------



## manielse

Is the correct IP address in the config.txt?


----------



## watty0

tramfam said:


> I've got multiple IP addresses defined on the machine that's running my HME apps. Galleon works fine. So does the TIVO desktop software.
> 
> However, I can't get my TIVO to recognize the HMESatRadio application. I noticed that when the runhme.bat file runs, I get the following in the console:
> 
> HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
> LOG: added factory
> MDNS: //10.8.0.1:7288/hmesatradio/
> 
> The IP address listed is for a virtual interface for VPN software that I run. It should be 192.168.1.20.
> 
> Is there a way to specify an IP addresses?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, in the runHme.bat, after "com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main", try adding
--intf 192.168.1.20


----------



## watty0

tmj said:


> Alright, call me VERY stupid. I got everything working great with XM online. My PCR arrives in a few days, thanks to Ebay.
> 
> The stream is playing on the Tivo (on the TV) and also the computer. How can I get it to NOT play on the computer while listening on the TV?


Sorry, its not doing anything magical. It is merely encoding whats playing on your computer to mp3 on the fly and sending it to your Tivo. So, my answer is... mute your computer speakers 
Personally, in the past I have used the RunOnStart option to run a small script that adjusted the mixer settings when someone connected.


----------



## Leo Valiant

I've gotten this to work, but I get lots of drops and skipping on both my TiVos. I don't have this problem when I listen to XM Online on my PC.

I'm stumped. Here's my setup and things I've tried:
XP Home
P4 3Ghz / 1GB RAM
Broadband 5000+ kbps
Wired Network 100Mb
Soundblaster Live

I've tried changing the Connection Speed and MixerIndex. I've got low CPU usage (<10%) but tried disabling a few background things anyhow. I made sure my sound and java drivers were up to date. No other Network Traffic.

I don't have any these problems with other MP3 apps (Galleon / Last.fm / Live365)


----------



## manielse

I've seen the same issue Leo with no solution.


----------



## stu_miller

I've got the XM app installed fine, but I find that it crashes consistently at about 30 minutes (I'm using the online streaming option). All I get in the logs is a message saying that the client disconnected. The worst part is that the crash also disables all of the apps under Music, Photos, and More and I have to reboot the Tivo to get them back (or get the XM app working again).

Any ideas?


----------



## lineman83

I'm having trouble getting this to work also..I'm new to this stuff and it is probably something simple. when I click on Hme SatRadio in the music, photos, more page, I get a cant run message. It says and error occured while running the apllication. The application closed during a read (0x50006).
I believe it may have something to do with the java window that loads. When I click on that to look, it takes me to the listen online page of xm. I'm all signed in but I'm thinking it should be loading me right to the xm player launch screen. when i try to do it manually, it says it has closed due to inactivity. I tryed turning off my cookies like it suggest, but that doesnt help..Has anyone seen this problem before?? Hopefully I made some sense in this post..Thanks


----------



## ajayabb

Under the config file, make sure the default ip address is the same as the ip on the pc running the xm rogram.


----------



## johnny99

Anyone know if this program still works? I am getting a channel list error from runRadioOnline.bat. I modified the config files and it appears to log me in correctly, but then cannot create the channel list.

I am using "SatRadioAddress=192.168.0.2:48490"

If it matters, I have the latest Tivo desktop software installed on my PC and have a new Tivo HD.

Please Wait. Initializing Channel List
java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.watty.hmesatradio.SatRadioOnline.initChannelList(SatRadioOnline.java:191)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.SatRadioOnline.<init>(SatRadioOnline.java:51)
at com.watty.hmesatradio.SatRadioOnline.main(SatRadioOnline.java:402)
Press any key to continue . . .

Pressing any key causes the program to abort.

Thanks.


----------

